

The problem with depending on one provider (facebook) for anything - justinph

Right now, Facebook's servers are intermittently loading and serving pages. This is causing some of the simple little tools they want everywhere on the web to not load properly--that like button is now just a white hole in the middle of your web page. Are we sure we want to depend on Facebook for this functionality?
======
jacquesm
That's why you try to minimize your dependencies on third party services for
your own business critical sites.

If you don't _really_ need that .js widget it is better to do without it, if
you do really need it make sure it fails gracefully if it isn't available.

Sometimes that means that you have to verify if the service is up
periodically, and serve up modified pages during downtime for the widgets.

------
iamdave
Yep. I was just asking about this in an irc channel. One guy's connecting
fine, the guy sitting next to him in his office is can't get to the site at
all.

edit: 18:10 EST, seems to be back up.

------
justinph
Here's the screenshot, for good measure: <http://i.imgur.com/CMZgW.png>

------
tlrobinson
Indeed: <http://cl.ly/aRl>

